
Amazon turned boring warehouse work into a game - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/05/21/missionracer-how-amazon-turned-tedium-warehouse-work-into-game/
======
crooked-v
That's not a "game", it's an employer-run productivity tracker with a shiny
UI.

~~~
microwavecamera
This. From the article:

"The games simultaneously register the completion of the task, which is
tracked by scanning devices, and _can pit individuals, teams or entire floors
against one another to be fastest_ "

